# Sandar Goldens



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmmm, I live 30mins away from Tehachapi in Bakersfield. I'll keep an ear out. I know there are some members on here from Tehachapi too.

http://www.sandargoldens.com Just so people reading this post know. Looks like they haven't updated their site in a couple years. Not much "golden" about all their white retrievers lol.


----------



## VictoriaC (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you for feedback. I have a feeling this breeder keeps under the radar. Her name is either Susan or Jennifer Arn (she uses both first names)


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Got my first non-mixed golden from her in when she was in Rosamond, near Mojave. She had hip dysplasia and had a TPO surgery at 9 months old. She lived to be almost 14 years old and died in 2011 from cancer. This was before Jennifer/Susan became a huge doggy-mill type-operation. Yes, my golden was lighter in color, but she was so sweet and smart. I think I was lucky in that this dog did not have any issues other than not being able to run full blast. When my dog died I searched the Internet and found this forum....it helped me so much in knowing what kind of breeder to look for and to be sure all the health clearances were there and then I got my new puppy in November of 2011 from a wonderful golden breeder. And the good breeder was NOT SANDAR.


----------



## emersondunn (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey i got a pup from Jennifer in feb 2010 and he is 4.5 years old now and on the small side 63 pounds lean and the best pup ever, not one health problem at all and he runs or walks at least two hours a day and eats very healthy. I would recommend Jennifer anytime and a lot of the health to dogs is by how they are fed and treated exercise wise. My wife and i are both fitness people and we treat Emerson the same way and he is so healthy knock on wood and would recommend Sandar anytime and still do.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

When you search this forum, these are threads that reference Sandar: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=6819073


----------



## Irishdancer512 (Aug 24, 2014)

We got our beloved girl from this breeder in January of 2000 and she was an amazing dog. She was the sweetest and most beautiful golden I've ever known, and the best pet you could ask for. She was also very healthy, never had any hip or eye issues, no cancer, etc. We were lucky, but we also attribute this at least in part to good genetics. Of course, we took care of her as we would any member of our family. We lost our sweet girl a few weeks ago-- she would have been 15 in December. I read the negative stories about Sandar online, as well as the whole thing about Oprah, etc., and I'm wondering if there is any recent info out there suggesting things have improved with this breeder. Does anyone have any recent experience with them?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Irishdancer512 said:


> We got our beloved girl from this breeder in January of 2000 and she was an amazing dog. She was the sweetest and most beautiful golden I've ever known, and the best pet you could ask for. She was also very healthy, never had any hip or eye issues, no cancer, etc. We were lucky, but we also attribute this at least in part to good genetics. Of course, we took care of her as we would any member of our family. We lost our sweet girl a few weeks ago-- she would have been 15 in December. I read the negative stories about Sandar online, as well as the whole thing about Oprah, etc., and I'm wondering if there is any recent info out there suggesting things have improved with this breeder. Does anyone have any recent experience with them?


I'm so sorry for the loss of your girl, having her till age 14 was a wonderful run but it never does seem like enough time.... You can check the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals website and it will allow you to search the names of individual dogs and also search kennel names to find out if the dogs have proper health clearances registered for Hearts, Hips, Elbows and Eyes. That can be a start in seeing whether the breeder has "cleaned up". However, if things were not being done right in the past, I would not get my hopes up that thing are being done to the standard of the Golden Retriever Club Code of Ethics now. Bad breeders rarely see the problem with their methods and are often in it (especially with the lighter colored dogs) to make money. They do not change.

Please make yourself at home on this site, check out the stickies on the top of the boards for researching breeders and puppies etc. Check out the website for the Golden Retriever Club and familiarize yourself with the information on recommended health clearances and what makes a good, reputable breeder. If you decide you are ready to add another GOlden to your home, please come back and post a thread to ask questions and request guidance on what you find. Golden Retriever Clubs are the best place to begin looking for referrals to good breeders. AN internet search is the worst generally because a pretty website is not a good way of judging.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club


----------



## tlynng (Mar 2, 2015)

Roclin Dogs said:


> I am looking to meet others who have acquired dogs from Sandar Golden Retrievers in Tehacapi. One of your posts says Oprah's dogs may have come from there, too. If you rescued, adopted, fostered - anything, please respond to this post. I have a 7 yr old from her and want to meet others who have not had a good experience. This is important for the safety and health of all goldens. Thank you for responding


We rescued 2 pups from a creep who bought them from this breeder (born Sep 2013); turns out one has hip dysplasia and one has elbow dysplasia. My concern is we've contacted the breeder to let her know but she's not responding.


----------



## emersondunn (Jun 12, 2014)

I am reading of all the negatives on here about Sandar. I wrote before and my pup is a little Over 5 now and the best pup ever. As in people, a lot of illnesses and problems comes from the lifestyle of the person or pup. If the dog is let get fat and no exercise or no healthy lifestyle then the dog just as people will get fat lazy and ache

Emerson has walked or played two hours everyday and veryyyyy healthy. He couldn't be cuter or a better disposition. 

I don't know why people keep knocking sandar the pups couldn't be cuter or w a better disposition. I am not into breeding emerson but when people meet him I have been offered 5k for one of his pups because of his disposition personality and looks they immediately fall in love with him. Give your pups love healthy environment exercise daily and don't leave them for hours and hours at a time, treat them with love and as a family member and u will be surprised how they will be and their health will thrive


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

emersondunn said:


> I am reading of all the negatives on here about Sandar. I wrote before and my pup is a little Over 5 now and the best pup ever. As in people, a lot of illnesses and problems comes from the lifestyle of the person or pup. If the dog is let get fat and no exercise or no healthy lifestyle then the dog just as people will get fat lazy and ache
> 
> Emerson has walked or played two hours everyday and veryyyyy healthy. He couldn't be cuter or a better disposition.
> 
> I don't know why people keep knocking sandar the pups couldn't be cuter or w a better disposition. I am not into breeding emerson but when people meet him I have been offered 5k for one of his pups because of his disposition personality and looks they immediately fall in love with him. Give your pups love healthy environment exercise daily and don't leave them for hours and hours at a time, treat them with love and as a family member and u will be surprised how they will be and their health will thrive


 
People have posted personal experiences just like you have. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## VictoriaC (Sep 1, 2013)

*Sandar Follow Up*



tlynng said:


> We rescued 2 pups from a creep who bought them from this breeder (born Sep 2013); turns out one has hip dysplasia and one has elbow dysplasia. My concern is we've contacted the breeder to let her know but she's not responding.


Can you tell me where she is physically located now? I understand the local animal facility is now rescuing her dogs before re-locating them the a golden ret. rescue group in no. ca Thank you for your post.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

emersondunn said:


> I am reading of all the negatives on here about Sandar. I wrote before and my pup is a little Over 5 now and the best pup ever. As in people, a lot of illnesses and problems comes from the lifestyle of the person or pup. If the dog is let get fat and no exercise or no healthy lifestyle then the dog just as people will get fat lazy and ache
> 
> Emerson has walked or played two hours everyday and veryyyyy healthy. He couldn't be cuter or a better disposition.
> 
> I don't know why people keep knocking sandar the pups couldn't be cuter or w a better disposition. I am not into breeding emerson but when people meet him *I have been offered 5k for one of his pups* because of his disposition personality and looks they immediately fall in love with him. Give your pups love healthy environment exercise daily and don't leave them for hours and hours at a time, treat them with love and as a family member and u will be surprised how they will be and their health will thrive


Wow. Please point me to the people who will pay $5000 for such a puppy. I could use the money. 

I know nothing about this breeder, but based on this thread did a google search and came up with this ripoff report: Ripoff Report | Susan Aka Jennifer Arn Sandar Golden Retrievers Complaint Review Tehachapi, California: 148791



> BAD BREEDER! Was busted with over 75 dogs in her possession, convicted in LA County of multiple Animal Control violations, and suspended by AKC so she moved to Kern County, changed her name, and continued to breed in open defiance of law and common decency. She lies about health clearances, lies about the ancestry of her puppies, and produces at best marginal quality pups.
> 
> Search Antelope Valley Press (Antelope Valley Press) archives for proof on the Animal Control conviction. AKC Gazette published the AKC suspension notice.
> 
> According to recent reports, she has over 30 Goldens again and continues to puppymill.


That's certainly alarming. And the breeder seems to find negative posts and respond with a bunch of positive comments from supposedly independent people. Which also happens here on occasion, when a bad breeder starts an account in a fake name to respond to negative comments with positive ones.

I should probably add this to my list of SoCal breeders, with some caution indication.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow. I clicked on their website and then randomly clicked on a dog. First of all, they sure have a LOT of dogs! And the one I clicked on...poor thing...looks just horribly put together. This is listed as "Lucy" (who looks pregnant in this photo):










That poor girl is going to have mobility issues, if she doesn't already. Same with this boy, "Joni," although it looks like it could actually be the same dog as Lucy.










Yikes. :no:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That top line looks more like a German sheperd than a golden. Poor dogs


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

tlynng said:


> We rescued 2 pups from a creep who bought them from this breeder (born Sep 2013); turns out one has hip dysplasia and one has elbow dysplasia. My concern is we've contacted the breeder to let her know but she's not responding.


If there isn't a category here already...A shady breeder with their name and address would help clean up the industry or at the very least warn others when looking for a purebred. It would need to be monitored more that the others for negative spam..which is about dollars and not the industry. 

just a thought.

added: Read the Rip Off report and this part raised a red flag for me:


> She breeds only her best dogs and donates the pups who do not meet the OFA health certification to a rescue.


Really?? Is that the purpose of a Rescue?


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I find it interesting that the ONLY positive support for Sandar Goldens are from people who have only 1 or 2 posts on this forum

. My previous golden that lived to almost 14 -DID NOT get hip dysplasia from "being fat" or having "an unhealthy lifestyle." It was due to the breeding. That she lived to almost 14 years was due to a TPO surgery, a healthy lifestyle, lots of love and lots of money spent on vet care.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> I find it interesting that the ONLY positive support for Sandar Goldens are from people who have only 1 or 2 posts on this forum


Thats spam damage control...I noticed on a rip off forum that some company was hiring some india company to talk about how Blue Buffalo was making their dogs sick and some that said their dog died from it...there were 3 a day from different user names and it went on and on and on for it must have been 6 months..you could see the india pattern after reading a few. What people will stoop to for profit.

added: An Admin can look at the ip address of those in support, who have 1 or 2 post and see what members registered under that IP..and delete the posers..that's how you keep it real


----------



## VictoriaC (Sep 1, 2013)

The picture from DanaRuns looks exactly like my rescue. She was rescued from Sandar almost 3 years ago. Even the worn spot on her elbow is in the same place. This breeder is not ethical and has a criminal history and a history of mental health issues. Those of you who have had a good experience are lucky, but don't be misled. Do your own research and you will find the posts made against her are based on fact, not on personal feelings. It is my understanding that her "cast offs" are now picked up by an animal facility in So Calif and then a golden retriever rescue groups goes and gets them.


----------



## VictoriaC (Sep 1, 2013)

Re Sandar Goldens:
Please visit this site for more facts about this breeder. She must be stopped.

http://www.reocities.com/Area51/Cavern/6193/OprahPups.htm


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is really sad.


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

We bought anEnglish cream golden retriever from Sandar Goldens in 2006. He was supposedly 12 weeks old but was tiny and our vet could not believe he was the age he was supposed to be. Oliver recently passed away April 2016 and diagnosed with IMHA and ITP. He died within 3 days of being diagnosed despite receiving 2 blood transfusions and a cancer injection. He lived a healthy life for almost 10 years. (It was interesting to find out in the ripoff link that another person who bought a dog from Sandar also had the same disease and her dog only lived 4 years.) Oliver had the best disposition and temperament. The only thing Jennifer Arn did not follow through was giving us his papers after we complied with fixing Oliver. We did not pick up our dog at her Tehachapi location but rather she had a "friend" in Studio City keep the litter so it was more accessible for buyers to come and see. I wonder how the other dogs in the same litter are doing.


----------



## lovemydog05 (Aug 30, 2016)

I bought a dog over 11 years ago from Jennifer and have been BEYOND happy with him. He is still alive and is definitely the BEST dog that I can imagine. He is bright and the sweetest golden ever. I trusted Jennifer's expertise when we bought him and we could not have been happier! He did have an autoimmune issue, but I solved that by changing his diet. I am sad to see that people are so unhappy. I have to say, when we went to pick him up, there were a lot of dogs around. But they were really happy dogs. My kids loved it. I am not judging...just saying we have been happy.


----------



## altakk (Mar 13, 2017)

*Mixed review on 2 retrievers!*

Yesterday, we put down our almost 17 yr old(!) retriever that we purchased from Sandar Goldens back in 2000 - believe it or not. Annie was a super healthy dog with a great disposition. Fantastic dog. Fast forward to 2010 when we purchased our now almost 7 yr old golden. She is beautiful and very sweet and funny, BUT, she has serious issues with her legs, joints. The last swarm of rains, really seemed to have a great effect on her. When we went to pick her up, we were surprised at how many dogs were at the facilities. I was concerned about the condition of the place and yet, my kids fell in love with her. When we purchased our other dog, she had significantly less dogs. This time, a true mill was to be seen. We really love our Sasha, but I should have trusted my instincts!


----------



## goldn (Apr 12, 2017)

*SANDAR GOlden back in action*

apparently the sandar puppy mill operation is back in action.


https://losangeles.craigslist.org/ant/pet/6080550458.html


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

what an interesting ad? Stating they are quality bred but rescues? wondering who is really offering the puppies that reads like no rescue I have ever heard of.


----------



## Happy Golden Owner (Jan 4, 2018)

Roclin Dogs said:


> I am looking to meet others who have acquired dogs from Sandar Golden Retrievers in Tehacapi. One of your posts says Oprah's dogs may have come from there, too. If you rescued, adopted, fostered - anything, please respond to this post. I have a 7 yr old from her and want to meet others who have not had a good experience. This is important for the safety and health of all goldens. Thank you for responding


I got my first Golden male from Jennifer and Sandarac kennels in 1997. He was a fabulous dog, great personality (like a Golden should have), very healthy, and a wonderful dog. He was a star in two plays of "Annie" as the dog Sandy. Learned quickly, obeyed immediately, great dog. During that time I referred several friends, who also got dogs from Jennifer, and said they had the "best dog ever", some male and some female. When my Casey was 14 I got another puppy from Jennifer in 2011, another male, and my daughter's family got his sister. They are both wonderful dogs: smart, obedient, great family members, and very loved! I also know that Oprah did get 3 puppies from Jennifer, and that was the beginning of Jennifer's problems. Jealous breeders of Goldens started smearing Jennifer's name and calling her names. I was not close enough in distance that I visited often, but was in touch with Jennifer fairly often, and at the breeding home several times, and I did not see anything that disturbed me until she had too many dogs that were not getting placed in homes after the Oprah incident where her name was ruined and destroyed her business for a while. But she alway had dogs that looked healthy and happy, tho too many of them, at that time, in my opinion. 
I taught dog obedience 3 nights a week for 17 years. I saw a lot of dogs, and I can tell you that SO MANY of the Goldens brought to my class the breeders had not kept the sweet Golden personality. I saw my share of bad hips, but most of those were from back-yard breeders and pet store puppy mills. My dog was so much better bred and had no health issues (Casey died of old age at 16 years, 4 months) and my Brody is 6 years old now and very healthy and a super dog. I have a difficult time believing the bad things that have been said about her. She always said if she didn't have enough money, the dogs were fed and she'd go hungry. From what I saw, I believed that. She once worked for a veterinarian, and seemed very knowledgeable about dogs. I hope that if people are spreading things that are not true about Jennifer, that some people will see this post and know the story from my perspective. The dogs she breeds are incredible, for my 20 years plus of having her dogs, and all the people I know who have purchased them.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm so happy for you that you have a dog you are enjoying and who is trainable and healthy- but the reality is, when Oprah purchased from this breeder, her staff did not do research. Or not enough. The clearances that would make it a safe buy were not and as far as I can determine, are still not in place. You were lucky. Jealousy has nothing to do with it- the breed has everything to do with it.


----------



## altakk (Mar 13, 2017)

*Update*

I posted about our two Sandar retrievers back in March. Our 7 yr old who has had serious back issues, had a seizure about 2 weeks ago. The vet told us he thinks it was actually a stroke. He said that the tests all came back negative, but that we need to keep a close eye on her.

Getting back to the breeder and having had one great experience prior to our second experience, I will say that Jennifer definitely seemed to love her dogs, but perhaps was overwhelmed by them. As I mentioned previously, the place had many, many dogs there, which was not the case the first time. When we picked up our dog 7 yrs ago, she was dealing with at least three young litters and I could see ticks crawling on the babies. To be honest, I don't know what I was thinking.

What ever the case is or was, it's important to go in with your eyes open.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

Roclin Dogs said:


> I am looking to meet others who have acquired dogs from Sandar Golden Retrievers in Tehacapi. One of your posts says Oprah's dogs may have come from there, too. If you rescued, adopted, fostered - anything, please respond to this post. I have a 7 yr old from her and want to meet others who have not had a good experience. This is important for the safety and health of all goldens. Thank you for responding


I have two dogs from Sandar, both utilized as service dogs. One is now 13 years old and of course, retired from service dog duties. The other one is 3 years old and undergoing training to be a service dog. I have had ZERO problems with the breeder, or with the dogs. I should mention that when I bought my first golden from Sandar I had recently lost a 5-year old Golden to cancer. Did my research and saw high incidence of cancer in this breed so I specifically searched for a breeder that had longevity in their lines. Obviously, at 13 years old my golden from Sandar is testament to that. I am sorry folks have had unhealthy dogs or bad experiences from Sandar or Jennifer. Just wanted to post that it has not been the case in my instance. 
-Grace


----------



## eofly (Sep 23, 2018)

*eofly*

We bought our beautiful golden Mickey from Sandar Golden as a puppy and did not know he was very ill when we bought him and full of ticks. We had him treated and in a few weeks he was better. He became our most beloved but he died at 7, yes 7, from blood cancer, which we learned later is common in purebred goldens. He died in 2015 and we are still in grief. When we bought him we saw there were way too many dogs housed in extremely hot open weather and that Mickey's dad was kept in a cage. It was all very sad. Wouldn't give up knowing Mickey for anything but if this place is still open, that's heartbreaking for such beautiful animals.


----------



## VictoriaC (Sep 1, 2013)

*Sandar*

I rescued a beautiful girl that came from Sandar 6 years ago. Not surprising the place was so awful. My girl is about 12 now - nothing but medical problems the entire time; but also she was never socialized, was used as a breeder for 6 years, and afraid of everything. She lived in a cage, I'm sure. They are beautiful dogs, but it's so sad this person is allowed to keep breeding. Look her up and you will find a history of mental illness and an arrest record . Look under the name, Jennifer Arn. Wish we could all get together and get her out of business. She has also been sanctioned by the AKC. So sorry for your loss but I'm sure you dog was a wonderful companion-and grateful to you for getting him out of there


----------



## rhayaelyse (Oct 6, 2018)

My training facility purchased a pup from Sandar Golden’s in 2011 for us while she was still in tehachapi. This dog has one of the sweetest temperaments I have ever encountered, but the health issues are extremely taxing on the pup and our family. He is 7 years old now but is doing remarkably well considering what he’s been through. He has racked up over $250,000 in vet bills (thank god for pet insurance). He was diagnosed with elbow displaysia at 2.5 years old. Started to have grand mal seizures at 3.5 years old. All the while, he has extreme dietary issues and allergies. At 4.5 years old he weighed 42lbs because his body would not digest food (the vet said his ideal weight is 60lbs). The only way we were able to put the weight on was to feed him a food and skin allergy diet with pancreas enzymes sprinkled over the top and medicate him with antibiotics and steroids at every meal. He still has diarrhea issues at least once per week. His skin allergies/sensitivities make it difficult for him to live a normal active lifestyle. He’s allergic to grass/pollen/many environmental allergies, has a flea allergy, and he has issues with most shampoos and conditioners. We have to use an anti fungal shampoo and veterinary conditioning rinse. We’ve been all sorts of specialists. This dog has more doctors than I probably will ever have. Orthopedic surgeon, neurologist, cardiologist, dermatologist, you name it. I hope she has stopped or will stop breeding. Watching our poor baby suffer has been extremely hard on our family, but he is a fighter. Many times we’ve discussed with our vet if it was his time to go, and he pulls through everytime when we try a “last ditch effort”. We love this little guy more than we ever thought we could love anything, it’s just so unfortunate what he’s had to deal with. I wouldn’t wish this on anyone but I do consider my family lucky that we have been able to provide the care necessary to keep this pup up and going. He’s a prominent member of our local community and would be sorely missed if we were to lose him. Hopefully stories like all of ours will help bring awareness for the need for responsible breeding. I sure wish I had seen this thread years ago, I thought I had the reject pup with all the issues, apparently there’s plenty more like him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you for taking such good care of him. He is a handsome boy despite his health challenges.


----------



## mgq (Jan 15, 2019)

Where did you get your new puppy? How has his or her health been?


----------



## VictoriaC (Sep 1, 2013)

Here is the list of the same problems our rescue from Sandar has. Allergy Issues grass/pollen/many environmental allergies, has a flea allergy, and he has issues with most shampoos and conditioners. We have to use an anti fungal shampoo and veterinary conditioning rinse
40 lbs when we adopted
On steroids for multiple issues
Diarrhea, fortunately controlled now with use of "firm Up" at each . 
Lots of Immune system issues and so much more


Additionally, she was never socialized, didn't know how to eat kibble, doesn't care about treats, doesn't play, afraid of almost everything in this world, tolerates other dogs. Refuses to go on walks. You get the picture I'm sure. We got her at about age 6 after she had been used as a breeder for Sandar. She is about 12 now and we love her so much. She has come a long way with all her behavior issues, but will never be a "normal" dog. She knows she is loved and is as happy as possible under the circumstances. 


We have her on Primal Raw Dog Food - patties. Her health has improved so much. She can't have dental work due to her immune system issues, so she gets her teeth brushed and an Oravet daily - which she loves. A bath every week to keep skin issues at bay and daily brushing (she really loves that). Added CBD oil for her anxiety last year - it has done wonders for her.


I wish we could get this breeder out of business. She has a criminal record, has been sanctioned by the AKC, but somehow continues to breed dogs.


----------



## clair and her dogs (Nov 15, 2020)

VictoriaC said:


> I am looking to meet others who have acquired dogs from Sandar Golden Retrievers in Tehacapi. One of your posts says Oprah's dogs may have come from there, too. If you rescued, adopted, fostered - anything, please respond to this post. I have a 7 yr old from her and want to meet others who have not had a good experience. This is important for the safety and health of all goldens. Thank you for responding


I had two dogs from Jennifer. The first got a huge tumor behind his heart and died. I called Jennifer and let her know (he was just 6 years old) and she said she guarantees her dogs until 8 years old. So, she gave me another one. Beautiful and the sweetest dog ever. Both of them were. Smart, sweet and beautiful. I would get another one from her in a minute. My second one died at 12 due to cancer. They were both so sweet and lovely dogs. I think she was trying to do a good job. And she was fairly affordable. I don't know how I could possibly afford a $1,600 golden. And i had papers for them. i'm sorry if she got into something too deep to handle, but I don't doubt her heart was in the right place.


----------



## vasarely1 (7 mo ago)

goldenca said:


> Got my first non-mixed golden from her in when she was in Rosamond, near Mojave. She had hip dysplasia and had a TPO surgery at 9 months old. She lived to be almost 14 years old and died in 2011 from cancer. This was before Jennifer/Susan became a huge doggy-mill type-operation. Yes, my golden was lighter in color, but she was so sweet and smart. I think I was lucky in that this dog did not have any issues other than not being able to run full blast. When my dog died I searched the Internet and found this forum....it helped me so much in knowing what kind of breeder to look for and to be sure all the health clearances were there and then I got my new puppy in November of 2011 from a wonderful golden breeder. And the good breeder was NOT SANDAR.


----------



## vasarely1 (7 mo ago)

hello----could you please let me know the breeder from whom you got your last golden. . .i too have gotten two goldens from sandar goldens but would love to know where you got your last golden as you indicated it was not from sandar. . .i need a recommendation ASAP please!! thanks so very very much!! darlene


----------

